# Money transfer from US to UK (UK HELP PLEASE ASAP)



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2012)

I need to make a money transfer from a US bank to NatWest Bank (*13 Market Place, Reading, England*). 

I have the "Swift/BIC" number, "Branch Code", "Account #", "Account Name", and "IBAN".

Long story, we are trying to buy bibles for a group in Africa through United Bibles Society. Our attempt at transferring directly to their account in Kenya has been unsuccessful because my US bank states that they must have a routing number. So UBS gave us this UK branch where they have an account as well. But they have no 9 digit routing number either. Only a "Sort Code" or "Branch Code". 

I need help in transferring money to UK, to that bank/branch listed above, especially concerning routing numbers needed for my US bank to do it. Please help, I have no idea what is going on....


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 24, 2012)

I work for a financial institution, as a rule you don't use routing numbers for international wire transfers. you use a swift/bic number.

Fedwire is the website where we check routing numbers for domestic wires, but it's only for USA... I think maybe your sending institution is confused?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks. Will work with them. They might have been more cautious because the first go around was to be sent to Africa/Kenya. And there are a lot of problems obviously with African money transfers...

Maybe our bank wont have any trouble with the UK bank. Please pray. We are trying to get Dinka bibles to Sudanese Refugees in Kenyan Refugee camp. We have a member who used to be in the camp who has ties there still.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 24, 2012)

I will pray. If you want me to contact our wire services department to see about a routing number for them I will, but I highly doubt there is one. International wires to 3rd world countries are very tricky. It can literally take weeks sometimes.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks.

Also, they just translated the complete bible into Dinka a couple years ago. (Just so more information on the Bible part, it isn't as if these Bibles are widely circulated).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly,
I was holding my breath for a few posts here, 
half-convinced you might be sending Kingdom re$ources to a poor, desperate, judicially oppressed [-]minority group[/-] mailbox, in the lobby of a Mombasa casino.


_By the way, have you tried contacting the UBS in *this* country directly, which would probably expedite everything?_


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2012)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Honestly,
> I was holding my breath for a few posts here,
> half-convinced you might be sending Kingdom re$ources to a poor, desperate, judicially oppressed [-]minority group[/-] mailbox, in the lobby of a Mombasa casino.
> 
> ...



Actually, I have not. I assumed (wrongly?) that UBS in Kenya would have helped me in a better way then they have. Thanks Bruce.


----------

